# Need to get excited about Acoustic fingerpicking



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey all,
I'm looking for some suggestions for acoustic fingerpicking guitarists that I can check out.

Years ago I played Classical guitar through the Royal Conservatory of music, and although im not interested in spanish guitar so much anymore (I still have my classical guitar here collecting dust), i'm very interested in starting to getting into Acoustic fingerpicking.

So, is there anyone I can download and listen to? and perhaps start learning from?

Much thanks.


----------



## Antz_Marchin (Mar 31, 2006)

My Favs:

Tommy Emmanual
Don Ross
Trace Bundy
Justin King
James Taylor
Chet Atkins
Phil Keaggy
John Denver


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I like Leo Kottke a lot.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Adding to Antz_Marchin:

Michael Hedges
Pierre Bensusan
John Renbourn
Don Alder
Andy McKee


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Martin Taylor
Lawrence Juber
+ everything so far


----------



## bobsnob (Dec 23, 2006)

Have a listen to Doyle *****

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBRluhR6v8U&mode=related&search=


----------



## TheTallCoolOne (May 15, 2006)

Not my preffered style but when I feel like some fingerpicking guitar, I listen to Tommy Emmanuel.
You can have your first lesson with him here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vh4jGqvUGiQ

And plenty of other videos from him at YouTube to salivate over. Drool


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Kelly Joe Phelps.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Steven Stills: considered by many to be the best acoustic folk/blues player of the sixties and seventies, and still recording with CSN and solo.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Mark Knopfler*

Mark Knopfler has done great things. There are some wonderful clips of him on youtube.

I found this Italian guy on youtube who plays a variety of fingerstyle songs, and breaks down Marbletown, which is a cool tune.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swiHUzmSylA

I like his explanation "you must hit and then shoot down the strings like in the classic Mark Knopfler style". :smile: 

I think I will dig out some of my old Dire Straits albums today.


----------

